
Why Elon Musk's brain is different to yours - shubhamjain
https://www.smh.com.au/business/companies/why-elon-musk-s-brain-is-different-to-yours-20180911-p502y2.html
======
gaspoweredcat
id argue that musk and likely tesla were autistic

